

Sightings of T-Mobile 3G/HSPA+ coverage on 1900MHz (PCS/UMTS band II) - daegloe
http://www.airportal.de/

======
quasse
Finally, I've been waiting for 3G coverage on my 3GS for like 6 months now.
The 1x coverage was super spotty and inconsistent; I hope against hope that
the move to 3G will somehow improve Tmobile's abysmal coverage.

